# Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?



## janleo (12. Februar 2007)

Hai Petris,

ich habe mir gerade voll grauen den Threat von dem Laichi-Experten durchgelesen und die Lynchrufe vernommen.
Wir wollen Ende März zum Fischen nach Helsingör fahren. Ich habe nun schon des öfteren gelesen, dass der Laichdorsch wegen der günstigen Temperaturen schon abgelaicht hat ...ist das so oder ist das nur wieder eine Ausrede jetzt schon zum Fischen zu gehen?

Im letzten Jahr waren wir eine Woche später dran und haben fast keine Laichis gefangen und doch große Dorsche.

Gruss JanLeo°


----------



## Monsterqualle (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*

Hier steht das die Dorsche schon kräftig am Laichen sind.

Das andere was da steht ist leider aber alles andere als beruhigend, was den Dorsch angeht.


----------



## SteinbitIII (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*

Ist glaub ich nicht so günstig für unseren Dorsch, wenn er jetzt schon ablaicht, da der Jungbrut die Nahrungsgrundlage fehlt, als wenn der Dorsch später ablaicht, und die Brut im April,Mai ein größeres Nahrungsangebot hat. Hab ich vor kurzem hier im Board gelesen. Ansonsten gibt es doch Catch and Release (hoffentlich auch auf den Kuttern Helsingoers)

Gruß, Steinbit!


----------



## janleo (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> Ansonsten gibt es doch Catch and Release (hoffentlich auch auf den Kuttern Helsingoers)
> 
> Gruß, Steinbit!


 

da hast du recht steinbit und das würde ich auch tun.

schliesslich wollte ich einen fisch fangen, möglichst groß und schwer ... aber töten muss ich ihn nicht, wo er schon so alt geworden ist und sooo viele fische in die welt gesetzt hat 

allerdings stellt sich dann noch die frage der landung. wenn ich ihn gaffe, dann wars das mit dem release. also sollte man einen stabilen großen ketscher dabei haben, womit man dann die große riesin auch wieder zu wasser lassen kann.

gruss janleo°


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> Ist glaub ich nicht so günstig für unseren Dorsch, wenn er jetzt schon ablaicht, da der Jungbrut die Nahrungsgrundlage fehlt, als wenn der Dorsch später ablaicht, und die Brut im April,Mai ein größeres Nahrungsangebot hat. Hab ich vor kurzem hier im Board gelesen. Ansonsten gibt es doch Catch and Release (hoffentlich auch auf den Kuttern Helsingoers)
> 
> Gruß, Steinbit!


 
C&R ist eine lösung, allerdings nicht für dorsche die aus tiefen von mehr als 10 m kommen...
denn auch bei "nur" 10 metern hat der dorsch probleme mit dem druckausgleich.
wir haben festgestellt das dorsche die aus solchen und größeren tiefen kommen nach 30 - 45 minuten mit dem bauch nach oben treiben...
hatten ein boot mit sogenannter "köderbox".
also ein mit stetig frischwasser durchfluteten großen box im boot, worin dann die köder und fische im sommer "gehältert" werden konnten.
und diese schwammen dann kurz danach in rückenlage ohne anzeichen von leben im körper..
also ist das (meiner meinung nach) keine lösung...
laßt dem dorsch seine zeit zum laichen damit auch in 10 jahren noch eine chance besteht ihn zu fangen...

grüße

mirco


----------



## SteinbitIII (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*



Boot angler schrieb:


> C&R ist eine lösung, allerdings nicht für dorsche die aus tiefen von mehr al 19 m kommen...
> denn auch bei "nur" 10 metern hat der dorsch probleme mit dem druckausgleich.
> wir haben festgestellt das dorsche die aus solchen und größeren tiefen kommen nach 30 - 45 minuten mit dem bauch nach oben treiben...
> hatten ein boot mit sogenannter "köderbox".
> ...


 

Oder So!


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*



Boot angler schrieb:


> C&R ist eine lösung,
> .....
> grüße
> 
> mirco



Nicht so einfach denk ich ,denn selbst wenn der Dorsch mit `nem Kescher gelandet wird,dürfte der prallgefüllte Laichsack beschädigt werden.... schon allein durch das "auf die Planken legen" und das Eigengewicht des Fisches.
Und ein Abhaken aussenbords ist nu mal uff`n Kutter nicht möglich.


Uli


----------



## Heiko112 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*



Boot angler schrieb:


> C&R ist eine lösung, allerdings nicht für dorsche die aus tiefen von mehr als 10 m kommen...
> denn auch bei "nur" 10 metern hat der dorsch probleme mit dem druckausgleich.
> wir haben festgestellt das dorsche die aus solchen und größeren tiefen kommen nach 30 - 45 minuten mit dem bauch nach oben treiben...
> hatten ein boot mit sogenannter "köderbox".
> ...



Moin teile ich nicht ganz diese Meinung, da ein Dorsch der wiewder zurückgesetzt wird direkt in die tiefe abzieht und dort seine überlebenschance doch höher ist. Im Livewell hat er ja die druckverhältniße wie knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche und wenn ich ein Dosch hochpumpe ist er halt nicht immer so schnell mit dem Druckausgleich. Also hat er sich nicht an die Drücke an der Oberfläche anpassen können.

Ist genau wie beim Zanderangeln, wenn die mit glotzaugen hochkommen schnell wieder zurück. Erst bei ein einzigen Zander konnte ich beobachten das der später nicht mehr lebendig wieder hoch kam.


----------



## janleo (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*

Hallo,

ich sehe das ähnlich wie heiko.
dort oben im öresund ist eigentlich kein laichgebiet soweit ich weiss. dort ziehen die fische vorbei, wenn sie richtung kiel schwimmen. da die gewässer zu warm sind, werden die fischen entweder schon vorbei sein oder ´sich auf dem rückweg befinden.

ich sehe ja ein, dass man den fischen die zeit geben muss, die sie brauchen um in ruhe abzulaichen und würde auch ohne mit der wimper zu zucken einen laichdorsch auch wieder zurücksetzen.
allerdings finde ich, dass es bei einigen schon mehr um idealismus geht, als um die schonung der bestände, die ich übrigens voll unterstütze. ich fahre nicht mehr als 2-3 mal im jahr zum fischen. darüber sollten sich einige regelmässigen wochenendangler mal gedanken machen! 


lieben gruss
janleo°


----------



## MefoProf (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*

Der Öresund ist Laichgebiet der Dorsche! Ein Zurücksetzen von Dorschen, insbesondere Laichdorschen ist problematisch. Deshalb verzichte ich auf den Fang. Alles andere ist Augenwischerei. Gibt ja noch genug andere Fischarten, die man jetzt fangen kann.


----------



## Quappenjäger (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*

es geht ja nicht nur darum die laichdorsche zurück zu setzten sondern im allgemeinen den bestand zu erhalten.größtenteils werden die mamas nach dem laichen gefangen da sie nach dem geschäft reichlich hunger haben. nur sollten die mamas auch ne chance erhalten nächstes mal noch für nachwuchs zu sorgen. vor allem sind die filets einer abgelaichten mama besonders legger:v .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*

die lösung 3jahre keinen commerziellen dorschfang und das problem ist erledigt.


----------



## MefoProf (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*

So einfach ist das leider nicht. Die Dorschbestände in der Ostsee sind auf die Zufuhr salzhaltigen Wassers durch die Nordsee angewiesen. Nur wenn der Salzgehalt hoch genug ist, kann die Brut im Wasser schweben und sich entwickeln. Wieviel Salzwasser aus der Nordsee in die Ostsee gelangt, ist in erster Linie abhängig vom Wind und auf den haben wir keinen Einfluss.


----------



## chris13 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*

3Jahre Fangstop würden glaube ich nicht wirklich reichen!6-7 Jahre wären bestimmt von nöten.Allerdings würde man ja dann ner Menge Menschen ihrer Lebensgrundlage berauben!

mfg Chris aus Berlin

PS:SBF See......bestanden juhuuuuu!


----------



## carassius (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Moin teile ich nicht ganz diese Meinung, da ein Dorsch der wiewder zurückgesetzt wird direkt in die tiefe abzieht und dort seine überlebenschance doch höher ist. Im Livewell hat er ja die druckverhältniße wie knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche und wenn ich ein Dosch hochpumpe ist er halt nicht immer so schnell mit dem Druckausgleich. Also hat er sich nicht an die Drücke an der Oberfläche anpassen können.
> 
> Ist genau wie beim Zanderangeln, wenn die mit glotzaugen hochkommen schnell wieder zurück. Erst bei ein einzigen Zander konnte ich beobachten das der später nicht mehr lebendig wieder hoch kam.


 

Große Dorsche fangen ab einer Tiefe von 15 Metern an ihre innerein aus zu würgen, und sollche fische würden bei einer C&R aktion Qualvoll verenden.Warum sie beangeln wenn man(n) sie garnicht verwerten will.Dann sollte man sie lieber in ruhe laichen lassen.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*



carassius schrieb:


> Große Dorsche fangen ab einer Tiefe von 15 Metern an ihre innerein aus zu würgen, und sollche fische würden bei einer C&R aktion Qualvoll verenden.Warum sie beangeln wenn man(n) sie garnicht verwerten will.Dann sollte man sie lieber in ruhe laichen lassen.


 
|good: |good: |good: 
deshalb ja auch witer oben meine anmerkung mit der "anti C&R" lösung beim fischen auf dorsch...
denn wirklich überleben würde das meiner meinung nach kein dotrsch aus tiefen größer als 10 m.
selbst n belly dorsch aus 10 oder 12 metern "würgt" bei zu schnellem pumpen bereits den halben magen wieder aus...

naja

grüße nach HH 

und den rest der welt

mirco


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*

Natürlich ist es besser, die Finger gleich vom Laichdorsch zu lassen.
Catch&Release auf einem Kutter ( Bordwand hoch, aufs Deck - natürlich muß ja auch noch ein Fotos des Gigantenbezwingers her ) kann man also vergessen. Man kann sich doch bei gutem Willen vorstellen, was in so einer Wampe passiert, die nur den schwerelosen Zustand im Wasser gewohnt ist. Das ist alles kaputt!
Aber: Trotzt allem, insbesondere vom Kleinboot, hat der releaste Dorsch eine Chance - wenn diese blöde an-Bord-holerei unterbleibt.
Pilkangler glauben auch immer, das der Dorsch ein Grundfisch sein. Schleppangler stellen eben oft fest, wieviele und gerade große Dorsche im Mittelwasser bis hin zur Oberfläche beißen. Da ich dabei fast immer über 10 bis 15m Wassertiefe fische und fange , weigere ich mich zu glauben, das sich der Dorsch freiwillig die Eingeweide aus dem Kopf drückt. Er kann das schon ab.
In diesem Monaten ( Februar bis April )release ich viele Dorsche beim Schleppangeln. Sie überleben ohne Probleme. Ich bin mir sicher, da ich es sehen würde, wenn sie sterben. Allein der längere Aufenthalt im gleichen Seegebiet würde Hinweise auf diesen Sachverhalt geben (Möwen z.B.)
Dieses Argument dient leider immer wieder vielen Angler alles, was aus mehr als Sichttiefe hochgebracht wird, in die Fischkiste zu legen..


----------



## LAC (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*

Hallo,
nun bin das erste mal hier "on board", weil ich mal schauen wollte was sich so auf den booten abspielt - weil ich diese angelei auch liebe.
Nun habe die zeilen überflogen und glaube sagen zu können, das einige hier mit ihren vermutungen, was passiert nach dem zurücksetzen eines dorsches - der am haken hing und aus einer tiefe gezogen wurde -  nicht immer richtig liegen, da seine klare sicht an der wasseroberfläche endet. 
Jedoch kann er den Fisch beschreiben, wie er an deck gelegen hat und wie ich es gesichtet habe, haben einige erkannt, dass die innereien aus dem maul hingen und die Augen sich auch verändert hatten - merkmale die ja etwas aussagen. 

Jedenfalls möchte ich nicht so unter wasser liegen.

Was möchte ich damit sagen ? 
Das für den Angler leider der blick unter der wasseroberfläche verschlossen bleibt und alles was er glaubt und sagt, sind nur vermutungen und basieren nicht auf ein fundamentales wissen. Erst wenn er die angel aus der hand legen würde und hinter dem fisch her springen würde und sich das spiel unter der wasserfläche anschauen würde - kann er das gesehende dann schildern, selbst dieses  ob es neg. oder pos. aussehen würde, hält nicht stand für eine statistik. 

Nun haben sich aber einige wissenschaftler damit befasst und untersuchungen durchgeführt und statistiken erstellt.
Die sehen nicht immer gut aus z.B. sind die fliegenangler der meinung, sie würden mit ihren schonhaken, den fisch besser behandel, als einer mit einem wurmhaken. Da ist etwas wahres dran, denn sie bekommen den haken leichter aus dem maul und sie glauben weiter, weil dieses so gut geklappt hat, wenn sie ihn zurück ins nasse element setzen, er wüde überleben weil er von dannen schwimmt.
Und da bin ich beim punkt angekommen wo ich mit begonnen habe.
Die Statistiken sprechen aber eine andere Sprache - denn fast alle zurückgesetzten Tier verenden in den nächsten Tagen. 
Jetzt keine buhhh rufe und böse briefe schreiben - wir diskutieren ja hier und ich spreche hier von fakten die ich nicht überflogen habe - sondern intensiv gelesen habe, weil es mich interessierte.
Und ich habe auch schon einige kleinen dorsche zurück gesetzt und hatte dabei ein gutes gefühl, jedoch wurden die zahlen, beim wegschwimmen des fisches, bei mir im kopf sichtbar und ich sagte - du wirst es überleben.
Das ist ein schönes gefühl.
Dise habe ich meiner Frau auch gesagt, als sie krebs hatte - sie hat sich gefreut, es war das letzte mal.


----------



## SteinbitIII (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*

@Lydum Art Center
Hast Du vielleicht mal ein paar Info-Seiten, Internet und dergleiche, wo ich z.B solche Nachforschungen von Wissenschaftler,Statistiken nachlesen könnte? 
Z.B ist ja aber auch belegt, daß z.B Karpfenangler einen Fisch, den Sie z.B 2002 gefangen haben, released haben, zwei Jahre später wieder gefangen haben. Der Fisch ist gewachsen und war unversehrt....ich glaube man muss bei solchen Themen auch unterscheiden. Ich bin sehr wohl der Meinung, daß ein von mir gefangener Dorsch in z.B 10 Meter Wassertiefe, welcher den Köder nur vorn im Maulwinkel gehakt war sehr wohl eine Chance hat zu überleben....
Gruß, Steinbit


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*

@ Lydum Art Center


Sind das dänische Studien bzw. Statistiken?

Gib mal bitte nen Link - 

Ich würde gern mal was lesen, was nicht von "Umweltschützern in Endzeitstimmung" bzw. Lobbyisten der Europ. Fischwirtschaft geschrieben oder beeinflusst wurde.

Danke im voraus #h


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> @Lydum Art Center
> Hast Du vielleicht mal ein paar Info-Seiten, Internet und dergleiche, wo ich z.B solche Nachforschungen von Wissenschaftler,Statistiken nachlesen könnte?
> Z.B ist ja aber auch belegt, daß z.B Karpfenangler einen Fisch, den Sie z.B 2002 gefangen haben, released haben, zwei Jahre später wieder gefangen haben. Der Fisch ist gewachsen und war unversehrt....ich glaube man muss bei solchen Themen auch unterscheiden. Ich bin sehr wohl der Meinung, daß ein von mir gefangener Dorsch in z.B 10 Meter Wassertiefe, welcher den Köder nur vorn im Maulwinkel gehakt war sehr wohl eine Chance hat zu überleben....
> Gruß, Steinbit


mit dem karpfen muß ich dir ja zustimmen, habe letztes jahr daneben gesessen wie ein kumpel 3 (in worten: D R E I ) mal den selben fisch innerhalb einer saison gefangen hat.
und das mit 19,5    20   und 21 Pfd!!!!

aber mit den dorschen werden wir zwei uns nicht einig... (nicht persönlich nehmen)...
denn da steh ich zu meiner aussage (die ja nun auch auf test´s im "livewell" zurückführen) und widerspreche dir somit das ein dorsch der aus 10m und mehr RAUFGEPUMPT wurde große überlebenschancen hat...

aber ich will ja auch nicht streiten sondern nur meine meinung dazu tun..

grüße

mirco


----------



## janleo (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> .... Man kann sich doch bei gutem Willen vorstellen, was in so einer Wampe passiert, die nur den schwerelosen Zustand im Wasser gewohnt ist. Das ist alles kaputt!


 

Schwerelos Dolphin ?? das ist nicht Dein ernst oder?
Du weisst aber schon wieviel Druck in 10m Wassertiefe herrschen! Dir ist schon klar, dass in 10 Meter Wassertiefe ca. 1,15 Bar Wasserdruck herrschen?
Dem entsprechend wesentlich mehr bei 20 Metern!

Also das geht nicht so ganz auf, was du mit dem Druck auf den Körper sagst, der auf den Planken liegt.

Auch kann man einen Dickdorsch nicht einfach nach Kurbeln, man muss ihn nach oben Drillen, damit hat er genügend Zeit, genauso wie ein Taucher den Druck zu kompensieren. 

Das es natürlich ein unheimlicher Stress für den Fisch ist, muss jedem klar sein!

Gruss JanLeo°


----------



## nordman (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*

@janleo: physik ist nicht deine starke seite, oder? der druck hat nur auf die schwimmblase und auf die im blut des fisches geløsten gase auswirkungen. der wasserdruck hat keine auswirkungen auf die zellstruktur des fisches, da diese mit fluessigkeit gefuellt sind und fluessigkeiten sich nicht durch druck komprimieren lassen. somit ist der fisch unterwasser sehr wohl schwerelos, sofern die schwimmblase entsprechend mit gas gefuellt ist. anders ist es bei mechanischer belastung, die ausserhalb des wassers auf den fischkørper wirkt. 

und ein dorsch hat absolut nicht genug zeit, den druckverlust zu kompensieren, da dorschartige die gase aus der schwimmblase nicht direkt abgeben kønnen, sondern nur ueber den umweg des gasaustausches ueber den blutkreislaufes. und das dauert sehr, sehr lange. zumindest viel længer, als jeder angler braucht, um den fisch hochzuholen, auch wenn man sich wirklich sehr viel zeit læsst.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*



nordman schrieb:


> @janleo: physik ist nicht deine starke seite, oder? der druck hat nur auf die schwimmblase und auf die im blut des fisches geløsten gase auswirkungen. der wasserdruck hat keine auswirkungen auf die zellstruktur des fisches, da diese mit fluessigkeit gefuellt sind und fluessigkeiten sich nicht durch druck komprimieren lassen. somit ist der fisch unterwasser sehr wohl schwerelos, sofern die schwimmblase entsprechend mit gas gefuellt ist. anders ist es bei mechanischer belastung, die ausserhalb des wassers auf den fischkørper wirkt.
> 
> und ein dorsch hat absolut nicht genug zeit, den druckverlust zu kompensieren, da dorschartige die gase aus der schwimmblase nicht direkt abgeben kønnen, sondern nur ueber den umweg des gasaustausches ueber den blutkreislaufes. und das dauert sehr, sehr lange. zumindest viel længer, als jeder angler braucht, um den fisch hochzuholen, auch wenn man sich wirklich sehr viel zeit læsst.


 
danke!!!

grüße
mirco


----------



## janleo (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*



nordman schrieb:


> und ein dorsch hat absolut nicht genug zeit, den druckverlust zu kompensieren, da dorschartige die gase aus der schwimmblase nicht direkt abgeben kønnen, sondern nur ueber den umweg des gasaustausches ueber den blutkreislaufes. und das dauert sehr, sehr lange. zumindest viel længer, als jeder angler braucht, um den fisch hochzuholen, auch wenn man sich wirklich sehr viel zeit læsst.


 


lieber nordman,

deine aussage ist einfach nicht schlüssig und stimmt so einfach nicht. wenn ich deiner meinung folgen würde, dann dürfte ein dorsch nicht im herring jagen, der sich mal im mittelwasser und mal auf grund aufhält. oder meinst du wirklich, dass er minutenlang verhaart bis er einen fischschwarm im mittelwasser erreicht.

ich denke, dass er das sehr gut kompensieren kann.

weiter stimmt es nicht so ganz was du über den wasser druck sagst. ich wollte mit meinem beispiel nur deutlich machen, dass ein fisch, der auf den planken liegen, ungefähr den gleichen druck  durch eigenwichtig pro cm hoch2 erträgt wie durch wasserdruck in 10 m wassertiefe. und druck ist druck, dabei ist es völlig egal ob du ein stück stahl nach unten schickst oder einen menschen oder fisch, der druck wirkt sich dem entsprechend aus ...

gruss janleo°


----------



## nordman (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*



janleo schrieb:


> lieber nordman,
> 
> deine aussage ist einfach nicht schlüssig und stimmt so einfach nicht. wenn ich deiner meinung folgen würde, dann dürfte ein dorsch nicht im herring jagen, der sich mal im mittelwasser und mal auf grund aufhält. oder meinst du wirklich, dass er minutenlang verhaart bis er einen fischschwarm im mittelwasser erreicht.
> 
> ...




nee, das wird nix mit dir, das ist vergeblich.


----------



## janleo (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*

lieber nordman,

deine argumente sind einfach nicht überzeugend!
ich kenne eine menge angler die große dorsche zurücksetzen, weil sie der meinung sind, dass ihr fischfleisch nicht so gut ist. komischerweise sind sie alle wieder ohne probleme abgetaucht und das ohne probleme, obwohl sie aus wassertiefen bis zu 50 metern kamen. wie erklärst du dir das?

nur weil du anderer meinung bist, hast du nicht recht.
es sei den du zeigst mir etwas was deine angaben unterstreichen.

lieben gruss
dein janleo°


----------



## LAC (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*

guten morgen zusammen,
jetzt haben wir neuen zündstoff
@steinbitt
ich habe reichlich wissenschaftliche studien und (wir) haben auch fachbücher wovon etwa 800 die aquatische fauna und flora durchleuchten,  sehr umpfangreich und wenn ich von wissenschaft sprechen - dann sind es spezialisten, der oder die eine befasst sich nur mit giftstoffe, wie sie sich auswirken auf fische, der andere mit fischwanderungen usw. usw.  Wenn dieses nicht so wäre, kommt etwas ans tageslicht, wie wir es oft auch hier lesen und dieses wird dann übernommen und dann kommen solche geschichten ans tageslicht wie diese etwa, dass der hai beim fressen sich dreht bedingt durch die maulart - was natürlich nicht wahr ist. Jedoch wurden diese  vermutungen von früher übernommen, von redakteure, die keine ahnung haben veröffentlicht und so landen sie dann über medien bis hin zum anglerboard, dieses ist nur ein beispiel - so läuft es meistens ab,
ein schneeballeffekt, er vergrössert bzw verbreitet sich,  dieses fachgebiet ist reichlich mit müll belastet und ich kann schon schwarz von weiss unterscheiden und schnell meinen senf dazu tun, übernehme ich jedoch etwas,  ohne nachzuhaken dann rollt der nächste scheeball. Zum glück schmelzen auch welche .

Ich habe ja früher bei einigen wissenschaftlichen arbeiten  mitgearbeitet und durch den jahrzehnte langen kontakt, flatterten auch einige studien in meinen händen, eine war, die ich als beispiel angegeben habe. Es war eine wissenschaftliche arbeit, die aus GB stammte, grob gesagt:  die auswirkung der fliegenfischerei auf forellen im fliessgewässer.  Nun frag mich nicht von welchem institut. Es liegt 30 jahre zurück. Mich interessierte jedoch diese studie sehr, da ich ein leidenschftlicher angler bin. Dieses war ein grund, der andere war, dass zwischen den fliegenfischern und den anderen anglern eine kleine kluft besteht und einige glauben sie wären - weil sie fliegenfischer sind - etwas besonderes, weil sie dem fisch nicht so an den "kragen" gehen wie die anderen angler. Diese habe ich immer gehört in den vereinen, das war der grund und das ergebnis habe ich kurz angeschitten. Ich hoffe,  die spalte konnte ich mit der information etwas verkleinern  - oder buhhhh rufe von den fliegenfischer, da ich sie damals auch bekommen habe, als ich diese erwähnte - mit den worten die spinnen ja und haben keine ahnung - ich erlebe dieses doch am wasser, wie sie munter wegschwimmen.
Seine worte stimmen ja, es sieht ja das dieser fisch wegschwimmt - aber dann kann er nichts mehr sehen und ein neuer schneeball entsteht.
Ich möchte nicht 500 m hinterm auto hergezogen werden und habe ein fleischerhaken im maul, dann ist es egal ob es ein schonhaken ist oder nicht. Jedenfalls werde ich den heimweg nicht mehr antreten - ausser ich bin ein rambo, dann beisse ich das seil durch, jedoch habe ich die arme untewegs verloren um den fleischerhaken zu entfernen. den entfernt mir dann meine mutter, da der junge schön aussehen soll, wenn man mich etwas näher zur schöpfung legt..

Nun zum karpfen, wenn wir uns mit fischen befassen, dann darfst du nicht ein karpfen mit einem dorsch vergleichen und  aale nicht mit elritzen. 
Natürlich glaube ich dir das, und es wird gerade bei dieser art von fischen oft gemacht, man kann es überall in den zeitungen lesen  uns sehen - warum, weil man jedes jahr einen grösseren fängt und wenn das schlammloch klein genug ist, kann man ihn wöchentlich landen.
Macht man sich jetzt die mühe und hält alles fest, die länge gewicht usw. ist man noch kein wissenschaftler, jedoch kann man sagen mein karpfen wächst prächtig, obwohl ich ihn imnmer aus dem wasser hole. Habe ich noch die daten der rekordliste mit und stelle fest er hat sie gebrochen, dann bekommt er einen auf seinen  kopf  und jeder bewundet diesen kapitalen jungen später an der wand.
Schade ist es für den angler,  wenn er durch altersschwäche kurz vor dem erreichen der rekordmasse diese strapazen nicht mehr verkraften konnte und jetzt an der schilfkante, wie eine aufgeblasene gummipuppe aussieht und auch stinkt  - dann ist man sehr traurig da man einen guten freund - wo man doch wöchtenlich einen guten kontakt mit hatte - verloren hat. *lach

Ein dorsch jedoch der auf dem schiff liegt und die "innereien" liegen vor sein maul  und ein laie meint er hätte eine oktopus gefressen und seine augen schauen dich ganz gross an, als wenn er mit dir etws sagen wollte, das geht aber nicht da er das maul voll hat - da kann ich auch nichts mehr sagen jeder kann sich da seine gedanken drüber machen 
Und sicherlich wird einer durchkommen - aber es wäre besser man tötet ihn schnell waidgerecht und freut sich, über das schmachhafte gericht.

@ dorschbremse 
es war eine studie aus GB wie schon erwähnt, einen link kann ich dir nicht geben.
Aber ich erwähne andere z.b.  wo du genau die anzahl der einzelnen fischarten pro 100 qm in den auen von dänemark lesen kannst und das fischvorkommen  in deutschland z.B. in NRW oder anderen bundesländern dir anschauen kannst. Du wirst auch lesen, das ein lachs, der heute im rhein gelandet wird, den wert hat, vom filmauto  eines james bonds, oder wie der dorschbestand in der ostsee aussieht und welche fischarten und (stückzahlen)  sich im küstengewässer der deutschen bucht (wattenmeer)  befinden. Auch den dän. robbenbestand kannst du abrufen und wo wurden die meisten wale in dänemark gesichtet - ich könnte 1000 weltweit aufzählen - aber im intresse der natur - dieses hier nicht öffentlich preisgeben -   du musst dir leider die mühe machen, die einstellungen selbst zu suchen - ein tip gebe ich dir, es sind die zuständigen ämter, die diese forschungsergebnisse ins netzt stellen und oft komme ich mir vor als wenn ich auf einer seite von ebay bin - da fast alles reingesetzt wird - so wirst du morgen auch meine zeilen lesen können. 
Ich lese auch gutachten, von der anderen seite - sogar zwischen den zeilen - da einige gezielt gegen uns eingesetzt werden und alles was wir hier schreiben wird gesichtet und verwertet. Ich habe dieses selbst erlebt, wie es gebündelt auf den tisch geworfen  wurde - da ist schwer gegen zu halten.
Jedoch war dieses gutachten mit den forellen nicht vom anderen ufer.

@ janelo 
jetzt gehen wir unter wasser, es ist ein anderes fachgebiet, wenn du einen fisch im wasser mit einem menschen vergleichst, dann geht das nicht - selbst frösche würden über uns lachen, wenn sie uns im wasser beobachten würden

Beim tauchen mit pressluft kann ein taucher nicht unter wasser machen was er will - dieses machen zwar manche, da sie glauben, ihr diplom aus einer hotelanlage, wo sie als meister auf einer stück papier stehen, wäre ein freibrief -  dann ist diese person schnell vom boden verschwunden und wird fischfutter.

Man  muss sich an bestimmte gesetzte und wer diese nicht versteht an visuellen richtlinien halten. Früher hatten wir tabellen und mussten alles ausrechnen - heute braucht man das kaum noch - da wird es angezeigt. Jedenfalls besteht eine faustregel, 30 m pro minute abtauchen und 15 m pro minute auftauchen. Überschreitet man eine gewisse zeit - sie wird nullzeit genannt - muss man anders vorgehen, da stickstoff ab 15 m wassertiefe flüssig wird und in der blutbahn sich anreichert und beim auftauchen in den niederigen tiefen von 15 m bis zur wasseroberfläche  wieder gasförmig wird. Diese blasen müssen aus dem blut verschwinden oder man verreckt. Und für alle hoteltaucher ein tip: alle berechnungen sind auf meereh¨he ausgelegt - sollte ein taucher mal am vormittag einen langen tauchgang machen und danach mit dem wagen auf 3000 m fahren, dann wird er verrecken - da seine berechnungen falsch waren
Dieses braucht nicht ein freitaucher ohne gerät, jedoch alle die mit flaschen tauchen müssen sich daran halten, wird dieses nicht gemacht, fängt es bei einer überschreitung,  mit taucherflöhe an, das ist als wenn der fuss einschläft - da keine durchblutung mehr stattfindet durch den gasförmigen stoff  und endet durch herzversagen - da eine dicke blase das herz zum stillstand bringt.
Ich kenne einige schwammtaucher aus dem östl. mittelmeer, die früher einfach drauf los ohne grosse erfahrung getaucht haben  - sie haben nur immer ein wenig die nullzeit überschritten - es nicht bemerkt und können heute nicht mehr laufen, sie können froh sein das sie nicht blind, bzw. im kopf noch richtig sind und noch leben. Gerade die kleinen überschreitungen machen sich erst nach jahren bemerkbar.  Ich habe viel getaucht, kann noch laufen, bin zwar ein bischen verrückt aber nicht bescheuert und meine tassen sind noch im schrank. Ich habe nie rambo gespielt 
In 50 m tiefe liegt die nullzeit etwa bei fünf minuten, jetzt kann sich jeder selbst ausrechnen, wie lange man in solch eine tiefe unter wasser bleiben kann, wenn er nach der fausregel taucht, die bei eintritt ins wasser (kopf unter wasser) beginnt. Ein runter und ein rauf - in diesen tiefen wenn die nullzeit nicht überschritten werden soll. (Das sportliche tauchen hört ja bei 40 m auf und das schönste bzw. die reichste artenvielfalt siehst du bis 20 m - es wird immer dunkler und rot ist als erstes (15 m) nicht mehr sichtbar - für die erwähnt, die einen roten pilker haben, da er als dorschkiller angeboten wurde)
Abtauchen kann man schneller wenn er den  druckausgleich perfekt beherrscht - den musst du in den oberen bereichen mehmals machen, jedoch je tiefer es gehst kaum noch (wir sind oft wie steine gefallen um minuten zu gewinnen) jedoch beim auftauchen muss dieses eingehalten werden. Noch eine faustregel, die luftblasen die der lungenautomat rauswirft nicht zu überholen beim auftauchen - sie gehen sehr langsam hoch. Wird diese Nullzeit überschritten ( und sie wird überschritten, wenn du in grossen tiefen etwas machst)  muss er in 9, 6 und 3 m tiefe je nach überschreitung verweilen, damit diese gasförmigen blasen aus seinem blut verschwinden - oder er verreckt. Hat er seine luftverbrauch  falsch berechnet - diese geschieht bei anfänger, da sie doppelt soviel luft verbrauchen, weil sie nervös sind angst haben oder was auch immer, er dieses jedoch selbst nicht merkt, hat er rambo gespielt, da im die luft später fehlt. Dann muss er hoch und sofort in eine druckkammer - ist sie nicht da - geht es mit dem zinksarg nach hause. Deshalb sollten anfänger nur mit einer 7 Ltr. flasche tauchen, dann kommen sie nicht in diesem gefahrenbereich und wenn die luft alle ist, dann ziehen sie die reserve und können damit noch das licht der sonne erreichen.  Hast du jedoch 3 grosse flaschen auf dem rücken, dann sieht alles anders aus, da soll sich ein tourist nicht mit abgeben er soll lieber eine kleine flasche nehmen und nach oben schauen, und die schwimmbewegungen der menschen beobachten, die aussehen als wenn sie hilflose frösche wären.

Beim auftauchen kann es aber passieren - jetzt kommen ich etwas näher zum fisch -  dass durch den druckabfall aus einigen bereichen wo die luft sich angesammelt hat,  nicht  so schnell entweichen kann, sie dehnt sich jedoch aus je höher du kommst, z.b. wenn sich diese luft unter eine zahnblombe angereichert hat,  - die spuckt der taucher dann an land aus, es ist als wenn ein sektkorken knallt bzw fliegt,  - so ähnlich ist das mit dem fisch zu sehen es sind keine zahneinlagen, aber es kommt aus dem inneren des fisches, weil es rausgedrückt wird.- dann treten auch noch die probleme auf, wenn man einen schnupfen hat und mit schleimhautabschwellende medizin (privin) sich alle röhren im gehirn frei gemacht hat, dann kann es passieren wenn die wirkung der medizin nachlässt und diese röhren sich wieder verschliessen, dass dann beim auftauchen , die  ausdehnende luft  nicht aus den nebenhöhlen entweichen kann - dann platzt dir der schädel grob gesagt und grosse probleme können auftreten.

Dieses alles hat aber kaum etwas mit dem dem fisch zu tun, jedenfalls wenn ich den fisch aus einer bestimmmten tiefe schnell ziehe - wir reden vom dorsch nicht von fischen ohne schwimmblase - liegt ein teil des inneren an deck (grob gesagt) - nun sollen wir uns nicht den kopf zerbrechen wie so etwas passiert - dann kommen wieder falschmeldungen.

Tatsache ist, dass dieses bei einigen fischen zu sehen ist und der fisch wird verenden, weil er starke verletzungen hat. Setzt man ihn zurück ist es ein gefundenes fressen für andere tiere,  da man ihnen eine mahlzeit serviert wobei der ein oder andere  je nach verletzungsgrad vielleicht durchkommen wird. 
Die andere seite ist er landet beim angler im topf oder 
pfanne - es muss nicht immer sein. Warum ? wenn er etwas zu gierig war und der zollbeamte in norwegen zu ihm sagt wollen sie in den 120 kg dorschfilet die sie mitnehmen etwa schwimmen. 

Man sollte lieber über solche bilder oder worte schweigen aber weil bei mir die buchstaben wie ventile sich bewegen noch etwas. Vielleicht kennt einer noch die "eltra" das schiff von kapitän nay aus borkum - eines der besten anglerboote mit einem erfahr. kapitän, das deutschland in den 80iger jahren hatte, ich glaube sogar noch heute nach fast 25 jahren an der spitze liegen würde - die  mal eine fahrt mit ihm gemacht haben geben mir recht. Diese gurke habe ich des öfteren gechartert und mir einige angler mitgenommen - auch schon mal eine woche - das schiff war ein ehenmaliger ddr hochseekutter der  nach franreich verkauft wurde, dort umgebaut- 1o m länger gemacht, dass dann als forschungsschiff für frankreich vor grönland fuhr  Diese gurke mit all den nautischen instrumenten - wie sonar usw hatte  kapitän nay gekauft und machte angeltouren, zur zeit boomte es mit dem haifang, die medien waren voll und in der nordsee kann man u.a. auch den hundshai fangen, er wurde damals reichlich um helgoland gefangen und einer, ich will den namen nicht nennen,  hatte sich darauf spezialisiert. Ich bevorzugte die westliche nordsee und wusste das er ab 14 grad wassertemperatur vorhanden ist - so plante ich die fahrten. Da habe ich erlebt, wie ein hundshai weibchen,  ihre jungen im todeskampf an bord geworfen hat, ich hatte dieses noch nicht erlebt. Schnell haben wir die kleinen haie eingesammelt und ins meer gesetzt mit dem glauben, dass diese tiere durch kommen.  Hundshaie habe ich auch gefangen, jedoch hat sich diese bild bei mir eingeprägt und ich war froh, das mir dieses nicht passiert ist., jedoch habe ich mir meine gedanken dabei gemacht. Mir ist es dann doch später auch passiert im mittelmeer, mit einem rochen,  ja, ja kann man da nur sagen es ist passiert, es ist kein schönes bild   
Und jetzt möchte ich nicht zurück zum Dorsch kommen und über Laichdorsche etwas sagen und mit welcher technik sie am haken kommen, dieses wurde ja hier auch leicht angeschnitten, jedenfalls würde ich die angel auch reinhalten, wenn ich schon auf dem boot wäre, da ich mir sonst das gespräch der frau vom kapitän anhören muss, wie gross die warmen wüstchen sind, sie sind auch lecker und letzte woche war eine lustige truppe aus westfalen da, die hatten richtig spass und haben reichlich und kapitale "jungs" gezogen.  In solchen situationen antworte ich dann etwa so: ja, das ist aber schön, und der eine der nichts gefangen hat.  
Wer war das denn sagt sie, dann sage ich ganz trocken, der der immer ins wasser geschaut hat und den dorsch gesucht hat, dann kommt als antwort, den habe ich nicht gesehen, nein sage ich, den kannst du auch nicht gesehen haben, dar er dabei immer die toilette im arm gehalten hat. Dann lacht sie und sagt, der muss wohl seekrank gewesen sein


Was soll ich darauf noch sagen, alles nur geschwätz was ich geschrieben habe, filtern müsst ihr selbst, jedenfalls hat der angler schwer gelitten und dabei lief im nur das bier aus dem maul.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*

#d 


Keine Macht den Drogen .... 



Uli


----------



## Margaux (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*

Hallo Küstenbewohner,

ich komme nochmal zum eigentlichen Thema dieses Threads zurück und möchte eine Frage wiederholen, die mir leider in einem anderen Thread keiner beantwortet hat:

Ich komme vom Niederrhein, also vom tiefsten Festland. Für mich bietet sich der März und April terminbedingt gut für die ein oder andere Ostseekutterfahrt an. Aber ich möchte definitiv *KEINE* Laichdorsche fangen. 

Wann ist denn dieses Jahr - bedingt durch den kaum vorhandenen Winter - mit dem Ende der Laichzeit der Dorsche zu rechnen? Letztes Jahr war ich Mitte April auf dem Kutter (in Travemünde) und hatte keinen Laichdorsch. 

Dank und Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## SteinbitIII (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> guten morgen zusammen,
> jetzt haben wir neuen zündstoff
> @steinbitt
> ich habe _reichlich wissenschaftliche studien und (wir) haben auch fachbücher wovon etwa 800 die aquatische fauna und flora durchleuchten, sehr umpfangreich und wenn ich von wissenschaft sprechen - dann sind es spezialisten, der oder die eine befasst sich nur mit giftstoffe, wie sie sich auswirken auf fische, der andere mit fischwanderungen usw. usw. Wenn dieses nicht so wäre, kommt etwas ans tageslicht, wie wir es oft auch hier lesen und dieses wird dann übernommen und dann kommen solche geschichten ans tageslicht wie diese etwa, dass der hai beim fressen sich dreht bedingt durch die maulart - was natürlich nicht wahr ist. Jedoch wurden diese vermutungen von früher übernommen, von redakteure, die keine ahnung haben veröffentlicht und so landen sie dann über medien bis hin zum anglerboard, dieses ist nur ein beispiel - so läuft es meistens ab,_
> ...


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*

Ich habe dieses Jahr extrem früh  im Gebiet um Fehmarn Dorsche mit Laichansätzen gefangen.
Das passt (zumindest theoretisch) zu den Gerüchten,dass der Dorsch dieses Jahr sehr früh abgelaicht haben soll.
Da es aber regional sehr starke Unterschiede gibt,wäre es gut zu wissen,von wo aus du mit dem Kutter los willst.


Uli


----------



## janleo (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*

hallo margaux,

wenn du keine dorsche fangen willst, dann bleiben dir heringe oder platten!
wenn du keinen pilker verwendest und keine twister oder beifängersysteme verwendest, dann verringerst du erheblich die chance einen dorsch zu fangen.

natürlich gehen dorsch selten auch auf ein heringsvorfach, aber das ist ein kalkulierbares risiko.

du kannst dich ja vorher beim kapitän erkundigen, ob noch laichdorsche gefangen werden und dann entsprechend deine angelsysteme einrichten.

lieben gruss
dein janleo°


----------



## LAC (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*

[


@Lydum Art Center- Und Du bist noch ein Angler??? Bei sovielen Beweisen über geringe Überlebenschancen für Fische (Forellen,Dorschen usw.) würde ich nicht mehr angeln.....

.[/quote]

Hallo,
bei mir hat ein fisch der das mindestmass überschritten hat keine überlebenschance, da ich sie waidgerecht töte und mitnehme.
Auch bekommen sie keine überlebenschance, indem ich versuche sie lebendig mit nach hause zu nehme um dann im 20 ltr, aquarium ihr verhalten studiere. Ich hole auch kein fisch raus, um ihn mir anzusehen, vielleicht noch der familie vorstelle und zu ihm sage, entschudige mein Freund du bekommst eine überlebenschance, ihn dann ins wasser setze und beim wegschimmen - mich mit den worten verabschiede "danke, war ein toller drill, tschüss bis demnächst." Ich zähle mich auch nicht zu den kochtopfangler oder überliste sie mit dynamit.

Ich gebe jedoch sehr vielen fischen eine überlebenschance, da ich mich im griff habe und die grenzen sehr gut kenne.
Dieses liebe ich und ich geniesse den angeltag - dabei fange ich auch fische.


----------



## MefoProf (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*

Ich habe schon einige Fischarten probiert, die voll mit Laich waren (damit meine ich das Stadium, bei dem der Laich schon austritt, wenn man den Fisch an land holt.). Das war nie ein wirklicher Genuss, da das Fleisch weich, wässrig und wabbelig war. Ist ja auch irgendwie logisch, dass alle Energie dazu verwendet wird, den Laich aufzubauen.

Aus dieser Erfahrung heraus habe ich für mich die Konsequenz gezogen, solche Fische nicht mehr zu essen und demzufolge auch nicht mehr zu befischen. Selbst wenn die Dorsche in diesem Stadium noch schmecken sollten, wäre das für mich kein Genuss, da ich immer an diese negativ Erlebnisse erinnert würde.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Was wollte uns Lydum Art Center sagen??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## janleo (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Was wollte uns Lydum Art Center sagen??
> 
> 
> 
> ...






hallo falk,

ich musste ehrlich gesagt auch ziemlich grinsen, als ich deine frage im letzten satz gelesen habe!

gruss janleo°


----------



## LAC (1. März 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*

Hallo zusammen,
@ falk
du hast ja recht und der letzte satz war gut, ich musste auch grinsen.
@ boots angler
Mirco, ein gutes besoiel mit mc donalds, das schlimme ist, man wird süchtig davon fährt immer hin - obwohl es nicht schmeckt und man nicht satt wird. Es ist wie  bei den besagten fischen

Gruss Heinz-Otto


----------



## freibadwirt (1. März 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*

Meiner Meinung nach ist die ganze Laichdorsch - diskusion hier für die Katz da man den Dorsch meiner Meinung nach nur durch ein komplettes Fangverbot über 2 - 3 Jahre helfen kann.  Laichdorsch bleibt Laichdorsch ob man ihn im Sommer oder Winter fängt ist letztendlich doch  scheisegal laichen kann dieser Fisch so oder so #c nicht mehr.
Gruß Freibadwirt#h #h #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. März 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*

Freibadwirt
.... das ist leider etwas daneben. Du hast leider nicht verstanden, worum es geht.
Ein Beispiel für dich: Wenn sich zur Laichzeit all die hoch laichträchtigen Zander in deinem Bundesland in zwei Teichen bei Gunzenhausen einfinden könnten um zu laichen und genau zu dieser Zeit alle trophäengeilen Angler an genau diesen Teichen angeln würden, dann hätten wir die Situation, die hier kritisiert wird.
Nur, das die betroffenen Flächen im Vergleich auf der Ostsee noch kleiner zum Gesamtverhältnis sind.


----------



## freibadwirt (2. März 2007)

*AW: Schonzeit Dorsch oder ist der Laichdorsch schon weg?*

Genau aus diesem Grund hat der Zander bei uns zum Beispiel Schonzeit vom 01. 01 bis zum 31. 07. Würde man den Dorsch mal 2 - 3 Jahre ganz unter Schutz stellen würde sich der Bestand sicher wieder erholen. Das das fischen auf Laichfische nicht toll ist wissen wir wohl alle wird aber trotzdem sehr oft praktiziert (Hering , Lachs )

Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------

